# Happy Birthday Zebedee!   :-)



## Agnès E.

*Joyeux anniversaire de **tes meilleurs amis**, Zébulon !*​


----------



## Sev

*Joyeux anniversaire   Zeb  !​*


----------



## meili

*Happy Birthday* to our favorite Moderator!  
*Maligayang Kaarawan!!!*


----------



## funnydeal

*Happy Birthday Zebedee !!!​*


----------



## te gato

What else can I say.....other than...

HAPPY BIRTHDAY ZEBEDEE!!!!!


----------



## ILT

*Happy birthday Zeb!!!!!!!*​ 
 May all your wishes come true, today and always


----------



## Lancel0t

Happy Birthday ZEB!!!!


----------



## Mitcheck

_*zeb, *_

_*Happy Birthday To You. Happy Birthday To You. Happy Birthday Happy Birthday. Happy Birthday To You......a health of body and mind. *_


----------



## Philippa

A very happy birthday indeed to you, Zeb!!
Abrazos desde Menorca
Philippa


----------



## Zephyrus

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU, ZEB!!!!!​
MAKE A WISH


----------



## Vanda

Feliz aniversário Zebedee!


----------



## belén

*¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡ Felicidadeeeeeeeeeeeeees !!!!!!!!!!!!! Y que cumplas muchos máaaaaaaaaaaaas!!!!*


----------



## la grive solitaire

*ALL THE BEST, ZEBEDEE!  *​


----------



## Masood

Many Happy Returns, Zebedee!


----------



## Like an Angel

Happy Birthday Zeb!!!


----------



## garryknight

A belated happy birthday (only 10 minutes left). I hope you had a Zebedee doo-dah Zebedee day (con mucho chocolate, ¡por supuesto!)


----------



## Phryne

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!


*​


----------



## cuchuflete

*japi birzdei Zeb*

 On behalf of all the ruffians with whom I'm sharing langosta, arándanos y mucho chocolate negro....

un fuertísimo abrazote,
Cuchu

PD- saving ginger ice cream for your arrival.​


----------



## DDT

I'm late as a rule...   

AUGURI!!!​
DDT


----------



## lauranazario

*¡Felicidadeeees, Zebedeeeeee!!!!!*
I hope you have had a most delightful day of celebration!!!!

Hugs,
LN


----------



## araceli

¡Feliz cumpleaños, Zebedee!
Un poco atrasado me salió el saludo...


----------



## zebedee

GRACIAAAAS A TOOOOODOOOOOSSSS!!!!

Thank you all so much for your wishes and thoughts.

I had a fantastic birthday full of laughter and good food with loved ones and friends.
Here's to the next one!


----------

